# Scarecrow Jeepers Creepers Style PVC Prop How-to



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Here's a video showing a 7 ft tall Jeepers Creepers-style scarecrow pose with a post-Halloween sale guaze zombie costume tied at the bottom, a Target skull, dreadlock wig, oversized cowboy hat and two 45 degree PVC pieces that make his neck tilt just so to give him that creepy calm before the strike pose.

When I put this guy up last week cars stopped to take notice. They stopped laughing at Kmart the flying ghost and blinking eyes Grim Reaper. So I call him the Enforcer


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

7 foot tall, eh? That would cause me to tak notice, too!


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

He can dunk a basketball. If only his arms weren't outstretched


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

I cant see the video??? I would of loved to see how he came out?!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

scarymovie said:


> I cant see the video??? I would of loved to see how he came out?!


This thread is from 2007. Links don't stay around forever 

You are in luck though. I found it.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34EdoSbGCtk"]YouTube- Prop Scarecrow Jeepers Creepers Style PVC Halloween Yard Haunt How-to[/nomedia]


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

sometimes the simplest materials make the best prop. its all about illusions. 

simply awesome!


----------



## ScreamReaper (Feb 21, 2010)

NOT BAD!!! Great prop!


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanx to everyone who liked it 

My solution still holds up to this day - yea! People of all ages know it's Jeepers Creepers. It says it without needing to look exactly like the same thing. It just has the right pose and creepy attitude. Gestalt is the fancy art term. ie. what it reminds you of at a quick glance.

I put him up on ToT night. I don't trust it to be out in the yard then on day gone. I had artwork stolen from a high school art show way back when. I don't put ANY props until ToT day.

This guy isn't terribly difficult to put up. In fact I did the entire video myself. The hardest part is getting the lightweight costume on him and the gauze. I could do it in the garage with an Xmas tree stand then move him outside if it's too windy to attempt it outdoors.

I have to figure out a way to attach the cowboy hat temporarily. Safety pins, tape, or velcro. Last year was windy.

We used a larger diameter piece of PVC cut at an angle to make a stake shape that the main PVC slid into because I lost my rebar in a move lol

But yeah that double elbow in the neck is what sells it. The oversized hats are hard to find. I think I saw one at Spirit last week. this was from Kmart the year the video was made. I have a smaller normal-size brim and it doesn't look as good.

The one year i didn't have time to put him up. I wore a zombie costume with the dreadlock wig and the hat lol https://halloween420.shutterfly.com/5#7


----------

